# What to add...



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys! So, I recently discovered that I have 5 square inches of fish that I can add! I think I might go over (I already started a thread on how to successfully get away with overstocking) and I want to know what would be some good choices. I have the 15 gallon Aqueon Deluxe column, and I have one dwarf gourami, three sarape tetras (I've heard that they cand be kind of aggressive, is this true?) one female guppy, and two mystery snails. I do a 33-50% water change each week, the temp stays at about 75, and it is cycled. I have hard water. I also have the filter that the tank came with, but I would be willing to get a backup filter if I overstock. I have one anubias plant and the rest are fake.
All are healthy. If you need any more info on the tank just ask! Thanks.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Get some more guppies coz yours is lonely. They like to live in groups. Get a male and some more females and youll have a constant supply of live food for your fish lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Alternatively, get rid of the guppy as they prefer harder, alkaline water and all the other fish prefer soft acidic water, then add peat moss to bring your water down. Then get three more serpaes, as they are schooling fish and will be stressed (making them more likely to fall ill/exhibit nipping behaviour). 

Alternatively, rehome the soft water fish and focus on your guppies.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, when I got the tetras, they were labeled as the long fin red minor tetras, but their fins aren't long enough. I did some research, and the sarape tetra looked a TON more like my fish. I have three male guppies in a different tank, one female guppy that is lonely, but I DON'T want to breed. So I think I will get some more female guppies and some more tetras. So three more tetras, three more guppies, and that will do it! Unless I could get away with less of one group and one or two solitary fish... And I meant CUBIC inches left.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Instead of having six sarapes could I have four or five sarapes and one or two platies? Based on my research they can be kept solitary.

Edit: when I said SOLITARY, I meant a fish that doesn't have to be kept with others of its kind but CAN live with other community fish.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

New plan! When it's all said and done, I want my tank to have...
4 female guppies
5 sarape tetras
1 sunburst platy
1 dwarf gourami
2 golden mystery snails
Right now I have...
1 female guppy
3 sarape tetras
1 dwarf gourami
2 golden mystery snails
Would this work for my tank? Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Platys are like guppies - social fish that should be in groups with their own kind. I'd go for 3 guppies and 3 platies. Again, though, that's still a mix of hard and soft water fish there - it would be better for the fish if you could split them into two tanks so you can cater for their needs. 

Where did you get the cubic inch formula from? It sounds better than the inch thing, but still not a totally accurate rule. Would definitely account for bioload better, though, since fat-bodied fish *generally* produce more weight.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Today I read the sticky on stocking freshwater aquariums in the "Betta Fish Compatibility" section, and I'm altering and changing my plans. Update soon to come!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, I need help with this. LOL, there's a reason I posted a thread asking for help! I've tried to figure out which fish are "hard water fish" and which are "soft water fish". Someone needs to make a sticky, PRONTO, about that! Like "Common Aquarium Fish Hardness Chart". And BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!! I thought that I only had access to hard water, right? WRONG!! There is a water softener hooked up in my basement shower! I would be able to separate the fish based off of their needs!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Get 2 tanks. One for your softies and one for the hardies :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A very quick hard and fast division for you:
- soft: tetras, loaches, danios, anabantoids (gouramis and bettas), cories, some cichlids
- hard: livebearers, hatchetfish, most cichlids

I'm badgering Hallyx to make a sticky because she has enormous brains and knows heaps about hard/soft water and pH issues. 

When in doubt, check the seriouslyfish database. It lists water hardness requirements for all the fish ever.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks! The water softener is old and hasn't been running for 10+ years, so this weekend or whenever we can make time I'll see if I can have access to soft water!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's the thing: my fish obsession says: "You need to separate them based off of their water condition needs!" My voice of reason says: "Fish live in horrible conditions and they live long lives (sometimes). You treat these fish well, and everything is right where it should be except the gH. These fish are fine." Based off of the current self-conflict, the plan has once again changed.

Purchase Fuval U1 Underwater Filter so total filtration capacity= 35 gallons
Have tank inhabitants be 1 dwarf gourami, 5 serpae tetras, 3 sunburst platies, 3 female guppies, 2 golden mystery snails
Do a 50% water change weekly instead of a 33%

Am I crazy?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Welllll....I think so.  Hear me out.

Yes, fish can live in crappy conditions, but, to trot out and overused but still accurate phrase, it's the difference between surviving and thriving. After all, a betta can survive, sometimes for an extraordinarly long time, in a quart bowl with no heating that is cleaned once a month, whilst being fed goldfish flakes. However, we'd all agree that's no kind of life for the poor thing. Now, I know that's an extreme example, but water hardness is still important.

Soft water had a low mineral content, and soft water fish are designed to cope with that. When in soft water, hardwater fish don't get the minerals they require. The reverse is also true - when in hard water, softwater fish get minerals that they were never designed to absorb. This also effects pH, which effects osmoregulation (how fish absorb stuff). 

That's a really basic explanation, but that's why it's important.  If you do have the capacity to give each fish what it needs, then I would always do so.  For a much, much better explanation than my garble, have a look at this super good article by Byron on TFK: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. I still think that I MIGHT keep the fish together... Self conflict is confusing! You never know which side you are on!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Going to Petsmart TODAY! I have some stuff to do around the house first, but I'm almost done! Current plan:
5 serpae tetras
3 female guppies
3 female platties
1 dwarf gourami
2 mystery snails
1 Fluval U1 filter
1 Aqueon QuietFlow 10 filter


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Honestly I think that you are good. Fish are very capable of changing to the type of water as long as it is done slowly. Plus all the fish that you're getting are hardy and are able withstand the 'not perfect conditions.' Unless you're dealing with breeding fish or very sensitive (or wild) fish. But your stocking is pretty decent. Personally I would ditch the mystery snails because they create a BUNCH of bioload. I would do some Corydoras as they are amazing! (If you have sand)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks! Only like 2 or 3 hours until I leave! And I might put the mystery snails in my 4 gallon...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm home! I got three female platies; one red wag, one sunburst, and one sunburst mickey mouse. I also got two of the serpae tetras. THEY DIDN'T HAVE ANY FEMALE GUPPIES! None of the petsmarts in my area have them currently. They haven't for a couple of months... When they get them in, I'll be the first one to get them! Only 5 more minutes of floating to do!


----------

